# Meat Smokers Are Not Thieves



## Bearcarver

This is a note for newbies, and others too.

I've been mentioning this now and then with some of my posts, but it gets tiresome.

Would members please put where they are from, in their biography? That way it will come up on the top right of each post, along with the date you joined.

So many people neglect to do that, and it would make it a lot easier to answer questions, because a lot of times it has to do with temperature, altitude, and sometimes even access to certain meats, smoking woods, and other things.

Believe me---Nobody is going to wait until you are out back smoking some meat, and then go in your front door & burglarize your house. If that worries anyone, just put what state, or what part of the state you live & smoke in.

Thank You,

Bearcarver


----------



## rbranstner

I agree. I like knowing what state people are from when  they are posting.  I wish there was any easy and discreet  way to post what everyone's names are as well  as  I only know  a  hand full of people's  names  and that's usually because it is in their user name. But  that gets a little more  personal so I can understand if people have issues with giving out their name.


----------



## Bearcarver

rbranstner said:


> I agree. I like knowing what state people are from when  they are posting.  I wish there was any easy and discreet  way to post what everyone's names are as well  as  I only know  a  hand full of people's  names  and that's usually because it is in their user name. But  that gets a little more  personal so I can understand if people have issues with giving out their name.


Yeah, I don't expect anyone to give their name, but I don't understand why we should have to beg people to say where they live. Especially just what part of a state, or at least what state.

Bear


----------



## miamirick

i totally agree its just nice to see where everyone is located   especially if your up north trapped in snow while we are down here with the ac running

maybe jeff could make it a requirement  just city and state  nothing intrusive with that


----------



## smokinstevo27

They don't want you to sick those PA black bears on them haha. I wonder if its people overlooking it or intentionally omiting location info. You are absolutely right about location being pertinent info for helping others with their issue.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokinstevo27 said:


> They don't want you to sick those PA black bears on them haha. I wonder if its people overlooking it or intentionally omiting location info. You are absolutely right about location being pertinent info for helping others with their issue.




My bears are very well behaved. I haven't lost a neighbor or a visiter yet, except maybe a salesman or two.  Shhhhhhhh !!!

Bear


----------



## richoso1

smokinstevo27 said:


> They don't want you to sick those PA black bears on them haha. I wonder if its people overlooking it or intentionally omiting location info. You are absolutely right about location being pertinent info for helping others with their issue.


I respect one's right to privacy. On the other hand,it' may be difficult to give advise when one doesn't know the city and or state. newbie's and others, think about it, and if it feels right, make the change in your profile. Just don't trust a smoker with your secret recipe for a rub, sauce, salsa, a girl's number. or...


----------



## beer-b-q

I think it should be a mandatory part of registering.  If all you give is your town and state you are not giving your home address.
 


miamirick said:


> i totally agree its just nice to see where everyone is located   especially if your up north trapped in snow while we are down here with the ac running
> 
> maybe Jeff could make it a requirement  just city and state  nothing intrusive with that


Rick, I know it says Miami in your user name but not in upper right where location is...LOL  It could be Miami, Oklahoma or Miami County KS..


----------



## smokinstevo27

Well said Rich, I respect member's decisions either way. Like Bear, I just wonder what people think is going to happen if we know your general location. Its not like you are announcing your social security number.

 


richoso1 said:


> I respect one's right to privacy. On the other hand,it' may be difficult to give advise when one doesn't know the city and or state. newbie's and others, think about it, and if it feels right, make the change in your profile. It's all good my friend.


----------



## bluebombersfan

miamirick said:


> i totally agree its just nice to see where everyone is located   especially if your up north trapped in snow while we are down here with the ac running
> 
> maybe jeff could make it a requirement  just city and state  nothing intrusive with that


Just about out of the snow now!!!


----------



## boykjo

I agree and I politely ask new members to fill out their profile all the time...............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






          they usually oblige


----------



## hexlobular

I think all of you have some really good points.  I like for folks to know my general whereabouts; it's nice to be able to relate to someone's area. 

However, I've had issues in the past where I've given my city name, then been haunted by PM's of people from the same place who wants to know what part of town, what street, etc., or insists we should hang out every weekend.  Then, there is the possiblility of them becoming vindictive if I decline the invitation.  A little anonymity can keep a fun place fun. 

I usually like all the folks I meet, but I don't like the possibility of every Forum visit being ruined by one insistent or inconsiderate person.  It has to be at my discretion, rather than someone elses'.  If I want someone to know more info, I'll volunteer it in a PM, and they can do with it as they choose. 

Just my two cents.  Thanks for tolerating my little soapbox,

-Hex


----------



## fpnmf

Here's my take on it...

I don't answer anybodys questions after they have been around for a bit if they can't give me an idea about where they live.

Simple,easy and drama free!!!

Try it you'll like it!!

  Craig


----------



## fife

Dont bother me Robert from Jacksonville. Florida I am sure there are alot of us here.


----------



## meateater

I agree,  but if your paranoid just the general area like Southern California, bad example....the smoke police might hunt you down. ;)~.   Seriously, I agree with Bear, a close proximity would be helpful and make everyone feel a little closer here. After all I don't think anyone will come after you for stockpiling hickory logs.


----------



## nwdave

Just a state name would be helpful.


----------



## SmokinAl

I agree on at least knowing the state. I would also like to know people on a first name basis. I know we had that thread called show yourself or something like that, but I wish Jeff had a section where you could go & see a persons photo & at least their first name. It would be voluntary, not required.


----------



## Bearcarver

Hexlobular said:


> I think all of you have some really good points.  I like for folks to know my general whereabouts; it's nice to be able to relate to someone's area.
> 
> However, I've had issues in the past where I've given my city name, then been haunted by PM's of people from the same place who wants to know what part of town, what street, etc., or insists we should hang out every weekend.  Then, there is the possiblility of them becoming vindictive if I decline the invitation.  A little anonymity can keep a fun place fun.
> 
> I usually like all the folks I meet, but I don't like the possibility of every Forum visit being ruined by one insistent or inconsiderate person.  It has to be at my discretion, rather than someone elses'.  If I want someone to know more info, I'll volunteer it in a PM, and they can do with it as they choose.
> 
> Just my two cents.  Thanks for tolerating my little soapbox,
> 
> -Hex


You use "Southern Indiana"----That's fine----That's all I ask.

At least this way, if you're asking why you are having trouble getting your smoker temps more consistent, we'll know it could be because it's January in Indiana, and not from a large Alligator blowing his cold breath on your smoker.

Bear


----------



## scarbelly

I agree. So far I have had the pleasure of doing a number of exchanges and meet and greets with several members here. The exchanges would not have meant much if I was sending So Ca stuff to another So Ca member. We can always get fresh avocados unlike some folks in Mn. Just sayin


----------



## Bearcarver

Bump, so more people who come from "nowhere" can see this thread.

I guess if someone who lives in the least populated state of Wyoming tells us he lives in Wyoming, that would mean we could narrow it down to less than 600,000 addresses, making it easy to find him????

Bear


----------



## big twig

I totally agree with this post. I have seen pictures of snow and ran to the window wondering if it is snowing because they didn't have a general area. I am in the DC area because I live in one part of town in Maryland, Smoke in another part of town in Maryland but spend time in Virginia and Washington DC doing parties. Plus getting from Maryland to DC or Virginia is a hope, skip, and a long time in traffic. Also bump for more to see!


----------



## venture

Done.  Now to complete the rest of the profile? I will get there.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## michael ark

Know one on here is here to steal anything but ideals.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That said anyone past the no trespassing signs will met with a gun barrel or
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hodgon's H110 smoke then it's to late. Honey bring me a butter knife.Sorry for the grim out look but a lady was shot in face at point blank by total stranger across the street.I ain't playing.


----------



## hexlobular

Bearcarver, I'll give you a bump as well, because I appreciate your cause; the fact that you bring the issue up in an attempt to help others, and because it's nice to see a forum where legitimate issues can be discussed respectfully. 

It says a lot for the folks here, as well as the Forum itself and Admins/Moderators. 

-Hex


----------



## jirodriguez

Bearcarver said:


> This is a note for newbies, and others too.
> 
> I've been mentioning this now and then with some of my posts, but it gets tiresome.
> 
> Would members please put where they are from, in their biography? That way it will come up on the top right of each post, along with the date you joined.
> 
> So many people neglect to do that, and it would make it a lot easier to answer questions, because a lot of times it has to do with temperature, altitude, and sometimes even access to certain meats, smoking woods, and other things.
> 
> Believe me---Nobody is going to wait until you are out back smoking some meat, and then go in your front door & burglarize your house. If that worries anyone, just put what state, or what part of the state you live & smoke in.
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Bearcarver


.... say's you! I'm sneaking up your driveway first chance I get Bear.... LOL. I know there's gonna be something good sitting outback in that smoker! Course I got to get past Othelo first.... maybe if I offer to share with him..... hmmmmmm.... lol.


----------



## michael ark

Sorry if my post seemed spooky but till you see someones blood roll out at you like some horror movie and it 's no movie  it's your real life it stays in your mind.Because you could not stop it


----------



## big twig

Michael Ark, I understand what you are saying even though this post was just trying to get members to give some sort of geographical location so other members can help with any problems they may run into when it comes to smoking, because of altitude, temperature, etc., but also to make more comradery between smokers from the same area. I also feel for what you have dealt with on the other note because when I was younger my best friend got shot in the head in front of my face and in my own way of dealing with it and talking about it without spelling it out (his thoughts will always be on my mind, literally). This was really a lighthearted post about trying to make the act of helping other smokers get good advise without us having to pull teethe for the basics. I don't mean to be a downer or cause offence to anyone, I just agree with the concept of this post. I am sure anyone would protect their property and family but saying you are from the north east USA or So cal, etc. is not going to open your family up to home invasion, that will or won't happen no matter what you have on the SMF.


----------



## Bearcarver

I'm bumping this thread to get more people to get the original message of putting *roughly *where you are from in your Bio. That way it will come up at the top right of all of your posts, below your number of posts & when you joined the forum.

Knowing approximately where you are smoking, can often help us to help you.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## eman

When we originally started talking about asking members to tell us where they lived we knew that some folks would not want to give out city and state. That's why we just asked that you give us a state and general area.

 (north east, south,  west Etc.)

In todays age of the internet  If someone wants to find you they can. I have an unusual  name and it is very easy to find anyone in my family across the USA.

  This info is very helpful in helping us to help you w/ problems you may be having when smoking.

 The trick , tips and tactics that i use down here in south louisiana may not work for you up in the mountains or out in the desert.

I like knowing when other members live close to me as i am allways up for a local gathering , fishing trip or group smoke. .


----------



## biaviian

Bear, you sure you aren't just gearing up for a "smoker roundup"?  Just to warn you, I have traps setup around my toys so you'll have a fight on your hands!


----------



## Bearcarver

Biaviian said:


> Bear, you sure you aren't just gearing up for a "smoker roundup"? Just to warn you, I have traps setup around my toys so you'll have a fight on your hands!


Punji Stakes?

Bear


----------



## michael ark

Here one take a wooden mouse trap cut a u notch out of the side that bar snaps down on .Super gule thumb tack to bar lined up with shotgun shells primer in u notch. Take a fishing line tie to were you put cheese.Nail to tree run trip wire across path the way the shells pointed.Can just use some primers
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 to scare the ( it) out of someone or to scare deer off from garden.


----------



## biaviian

I have have to use those Punji Stakes around my driveway.  I'm getting tired of people driving in the grass!  I have a moat around it due to the ruts and the rain we've been getting.


----------



## Bearcarver

OK,

The methods of self home protection have now been listed above, so if anyone is afraid of some mean & nasty meat smokers coming to your house, we got that covered, so it should be safe to tell us roughly where you live.

If you don't think it's safe, don't put any location down, and we just might give the wrong information when you ask for help & advice.

We'll still try to help you the best we can.

Bear


----------



## nwdave

Uh, note to self, stay clear of Ark, unless I'm waving a beer in one hand and a smoked side of bacon in the other.


----------



## Bearcarver

Gotta Bump this again, because SmokinAl & I still keep running into people who are hard to help because which sate they are from is still a secret.







Bear


----------



## fpnmf

>>>This info is very helpful in helping us to help you w/ problems you may be having when smoking.  

>>>SmokinAl & I still keep running into people who are hard to help because which sate they are from is still a secret.  

Maybe you can get Jeff to change the membership enrollment/sign up page to include state?

I just don't bother with other than comments with folks that have been around for a while that don't list it.

"Lighten up Francis"

hahahahahhahhaha

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## beer-b-q

Yep, it would be pretty scary putting down your general location, If you was from Brooklyn NY or Southern California it would really narrow it down for the Burglars & Stalkers...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

It's not like you are posting your home address people...


----------



## big twig

Bump......, Bump, Bump, That's the sounds of the 15's when there hitting in my trunk. .......Not anymore cause were old and the wife doesn't like loud music. Ugh...


----------



## nwdave

No need to be this guy.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   We don't bite.  Well, maybe one or two do but they growl first.


----------



## eman

That is all that's needed , A state and general area of that state.

 i have done a few exchanges w/ other members and even sent a few gifts.

I know a few first names and sometime i just cant remeber names ( Damn senility)

 Most of the folks that i know on a first name basis i have met at one of the gatherings and i now consider them friends.

 We have a great thing here on SMF and i understand if you don't want to tell where you live, but you have to understand that w/o that information we can only give you general answers when you have problems w/ smokes.


----------



## smokinstevo27

Some of the people that don't include a locale only post a few times anyway. Many ask a question, get an answer and never post again. Thats inevitable and doesn't bother me. If you stay here and join our little brethren you should know that its a community of some pretty decent people. As far as I know SMF isn't populated by hackers so feel free to tell us where you live. My city and state are in my profile and my house, it's contents, my wife and my dog are still here!

Steve


----------



## Bearcarver

Beer-B-Q said:


> Yep, it would be pretty scary putting down your general location, If you was from Brooklyn NY or Southern California it would really narrow it down for the Burglars & Stalkers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like you are posting your home address people...


Good point Paul:

Let's see California population------40 million.

"Southern Cal"-------+20 million ?

That narrows it down, huh?   LOL

Now I put in my profile that I am from Macungie, PA  (Population last census----3,039).----------->> Bring it !!!

Bear   GRRRRRRR


----------



## dnovotny

I agree with all about saying where you are from.. I post  awhile back and ask Jeff  to see if he could get a map and put a pin by each member to show what city and state they are from and have a usa map with all the members on it...,, I hope Jeff is still work on this idea,, maybe if we all email and  suggest  something like this to Jeff he will get on it.. just a idea...


----------



## alelover

Nobody has stolen my smoker off my front porch yet.


----------



## beer-b-q

I live in one of the most thieving communities in the US and I worry more about who is going up and down the streets and alleys scoping things out than who is watching on the internet. 

Hell I had a 28ft Ladder chained to a fence post and they couldn't cut the chain so they sawed the fence post off and stole the ladder, chain and padlock and I am pretty sure it was a man who used to mow for us because of where the ladder was... 

I have never had a problem with people I met on the internet and i have done exchanges with a bunch of them and also sold lots of things on Craig's list.


----------



## thestealth

They don't call it Crimedott for no reason BeerBQ.


----------



## sqwib

Under your community profile it says

“Enter whatever you’d like the world to know about you! Everything here is optional* but whatever you enter will be displayed publicly*.”

Then starts out with Location as the first thing to fill out, so right after reading the statement above (in bold), folks may just skip it until they feel more comfortable on the forum, then just forget to go back.


The instructions could state something like,

“Enter whatever you’d like SMF members to know about  you, this information will  be public and  is optional, however we urge you to enter a location at the least, (City and State are adequate) as this may be needed for other forum members to give you an accurate answer to any questions you may have”

Or something similar.


Some folks are reluctant to give out any info and I don’t blame them, this still should remain 100 % optional.


----------



## Bearcarver

SQWIB said:


> Under your community profile it says
> 
> “Enter whatever you’d like the world to know about you! Everything here is optional* but whatever you enter will be displayed publicly*.”
> 
> Then starts out with Location as the first thing to fill out, so right after reading the statement above (in bold), folks may just skip it until they feel more comfortable on the forum, then just forget to go back.
> 
> 
> The instructions could state something like,
> 
> “Enter whatever you’d like SMF members to know about  you, this information will  be public and  is optional, however we urge you to enter a location at the least, (City and State are adequate) as this may be needed for other forum members to give you an accurate answer to any questions you may have”
> 
> Or something similar.
> 
> 
> Some folks are reluctant to give out any info and I don’t blame them, this still should remain 100 % optional.


You have Philly on yours.

That's a lot of people, but I could find you real easy, if I know what day you're smoking!

Bear

Like I said, if people have a problem with putting their city, they could put SouthEast Pa instead of Philly, Downingtown, Macungie, or whatever.

The only ones who should be afraid of putting something like that would have to be Dr Richard Kimble, the one armed man, or some other fugitive from the law!

Bear


----------



## alelover

But Richard Kimble was innocent.


----------



## beer-b-q

thestealth said:


> They don't call it Crimedott for no reason BeerBQ.


And all this time I thought it was a reference to the Unified Government...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








SQWIB said:


> Under your community profile it says
> 
> “Enter whatever you’d like the world to know about you! Everything here is optional* but whatever you enter will be displayed publicly*.”
> 
> Then starts out with Location as the first thing to fill out, so right after reading the statement above (in bold), folks may just skip it until they feel more comfortable on the forum, then just forget to go back.
> 
> 
> The instructions could state something like,
> 
> “Enter whatever you’d like SMF members to know about  you, this information will  be public and  is optional, however we urge you to enter a location at the least, (City and State are adequate) as this may be needed for other forum members to give you an accurate answer to any questions you may have”
> 
> Or something similar.
> 
> 
> Some folks are reluctant to give out any info and I don’t blame them, this still should remain 100 % optional.


Good Idea, It's not like we are asking for their first born male child...


----------



## thestealth

Beer-B-Q said:


> And all this time I thought it was a reference to the Unified Government...


----------



## sqwib

I just updated mine since the weather is different every 100 feet or so in Philly


----------



## Bearcarver

SQWIB said:


> I just updated mine since the weather is different every 100 feet or so in Philly




LOL---We lost a bolt cutter at a tower on Woodhaven Road.   Not actually lost it.

Some Bozo put the wrong combo lock on the gate, and we had to get in to do a 6 antenna change-out between 11PM & 6 AM.

I had one of the young climbers cut the chain with one of our special keys (bolt cutter). It didn't cut all the way through, so he twisted the handles, and snapped the jaws!

This was a few years ago, but I didn't smell any smoke then.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokinstevo27

HAHA, I was going to do that to mine! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


SQWIB said:


> I just updated mine since the weather is different every 100 feet or so in Philly


----------



## Bearcarver

SQWIB said:


> I just updated mine since the weather is different every 100 feet or so in Philly




LOL---We lost a bolt cutter at a tower on Woodhaven Road.   Not actually lost it.

Some Bozo put the wrong combo lock on the gate, and we had to get in to do a 6 antenna change-out between 11PM & 6 AM.

I had one of the young climbers cut the chain with one of our special "One Size Fits All" keys (bolt cutter). It didn't cut all the way through, so he twisted the handles, and snapped the jaws!

This was a few years ago, but I didn't smell any smoke then.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## nwdave

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Bearcarver said:


> Bump, so more people who come from "nowhere" can see this thread.
> 
> I guess if someone who lives in the least populated state of Wyoming tells us he lives in Wyoming, that would mean we could narrow it down to less than 600,000 addresses, making it easy to find him????
> 
> Bear



This wouldn't be me, would it? Without a street address, I'd be pretty darn hard to find...we're not even on most road maps...LOL!!!

Eric


----------



## Bearcarver

forluvofsmoke said:


> This wouldn't be me, would it? Without a street address, I'd be pretty darn hard to find...we're not even on most road maps...LOL!!!
> 
> Eric


Eric,

You my friend would be real easy to find!

I would not need a street address, directions, GPS, or a blood hound to find your smoker !

Bear

*PS:  If any newbies missed the point of this thread, please put where you are from in your Bio page, such as:*

*City & state*

*Part of state (SouthEast PA)*

*That will make it come up on all your posts (top right).*

*This will sometimes make it easier to help you, and sometimes make a statement make sense to others.*

*Such as, If you say you're having trouble keeping the temp up in your MES 30, being from North Dakota in January gets a slightly different answer than being from Southern Cal.*

*Thank You,*

*Bear*


----------



## sqwib

smokinstevo27 said:


> HAHA, I was going to do that to mine!




It was supposed tom say

_NE Phila., near Franklin Mills Mall around Woodhaven Rd. and Knights Rd. in the back to the left after the first stop sign._

But it wouldn't all fit


----------



## alelover

You guys are killin me.


----------



## SmokinAl

I think that the whole purpose of this thread was to make it easier to help people with their smoking issues. I'm not afraid to say I'm in Sebring, FL. Since you don't know my last name. how the hell are you going to find me & steal my smoker. By the way if you try there is a loaded 12 ga. next to my bed & the smoker is outside my bedroom window. For your sake I hope your quick & quiet.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> I think that the whole purpose of this thread was to make it easier to help people with their smoking issues. I'm not afraid to say I'm in Sebring, FL. Since you don't know my last name. how the hell are you going to find me & steal my smoker. By the way if you try there is a loaded 12 ga. next to my bed & the smoker is outside my bedroom window. For your sake I hope your quick & quiet.


Al,

If you're making anything like you post on this forum, I'll sniff your food out, and I'll hunt you down, and if I'm hungry, which is most of the time, I'll chew your 12 ga Double ought Buckshot, and spit out deep sea sinkers, just to sink my teeth into one of your Briskets!.  You sir, have been warned!

I'll bring the beer!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Seems to be a lot of Newbies, and still some "Oldbies" that don't appear to live anywhere.

Time to bump this thread.

Bear  (Macungie, PA)----Only about 3,000 of us.


----------



## bluewolf

I am a newbie....

My real name is Stacey,I am a 42year old female Disabled American Veteran

I live in Ft. Wayne Indiana

See people it ain't difficult, and is by no means CIA worthy, I am your average "Smokette"

who likes to learn new things

and if you think you can find me, Good luck!

(I have been hiding from someone for 11 years and he ain't found me yet)

I am an experienced gardener and it drives me insane when a newbie or oldbie

comes to my Gardning forum and doesn't tell where they live, or even their "Hardiness" zone..can't help ya if we don't have a rough location as to were you reside....


----------



## Bearcarver

Bumping this because there are sooo many Newbies from nowhere.

C'mon people, putting what state you're from doesn't make you or your house easy to find !







Bear


----------



## arnie

Bearcarver said:


> You have Philly on yours.
> 
> That's a lot of people, but I could find you real easy, if I know what day you're smoking!
> 
> Bear
> 
> Like I said, if people have a problem with putting their city, they could put SouthEast Pa instead of Philly, Downingtown, Macungie, or whatever.
> 
> The only ones who should be afraid of putting something like that would have to be Dr Richard Kimble, the one armed man, or some other fugitive from the law!
> 
> Bear


I have a one armed friend living not far too from me and I tell him regularly that Dr. Richard Kimble was hanging around town asking questions about him.

I recently sold my friend a smoker and he is on his way to becoming an avid smoker, but he hasn’t joined the forum yet. 

Do you think it is because he really is the guy Kimble is looking for?


----------



## Bearcarver

Arnie said:


> I have a one armed friend living not far too from me and I tell him regularly that Dr. Richard Kimble was hanging around town asking questions about him.
> 
> I recently sold my friend a smoker and he is on his way to becoming an avid smoker, but he hasn’t joined the forum yet.
> 
> Do you think it is because he really is the guy Kimble is looking for?


Now That's Funny!!!

Kimble, the one armed guy, and Dr David Banner are the only guys I can think of who shouldn't put the state they live in.

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez

Bearcarver said:


> Now That's Funny!!!
> 
> Kimble, the one armed guy, and Dr David Banner are the only guys I can think of who shouldn't put the state they live in.
> 
> Bear


..... well them and Bin Laden.... oops to late... never mind.


----------



## Bearcarver

JIRodriguez said:


> ..... well them and Bin Laden.... oops to late... never mind.


LOL---Seals invited him to their get together, and Smoked Him.

Bear


----------



## michael ark

Dr. david banner will turn green
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hulk smash .GRUUU


----------



## bluewolf

Excuse my stupidity..butt....

Who is Dr. Richard Kimble?

I knew who David Banner was


----------



## Bearcarver

Bluewolf said:


> Excuse my stupidity..butt....
> 
> Who is Dr. Richard Kimble?
> 
> I knew who David Banner was


"The Fugitive".

Convicted of murdering his wife, he tried to find the one armed man who was seen leaving the scene of his wife's murder.

Bear


----------



## arnie

Quote:


Bluewolf said:


> Excuse my stupidity..butt....
> 
> Who is Dr. Richard Kimble?
> 
> I knew who David Banner was


That showes my age


Bearcarver said:


> "The Fugitive".
> 
> Convicted of murdering his wife, he tried to find the one armed man who was seen leaving the scene of his wife's murder.
> 
> Bear


*Wrongfully *Convicted of murdering his wife, he tried to find the one armed man who was seen leaving the scene of his wife's murder.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Oh [email protected]

Now i gotta tell the whereabouts of the other 2 nepas's


----------



## viper1

miamirick said:


> i totally agree its just nice to see where everyone is located   especially if your up north trapped in snow while we are down here with the ac running
> 
> maybe jeff could make it a requirement  just city and state  nothing intrusive with that


Notice you dont have yours posted.


----------



## SmokinAl

Viper, If your handle is MIAMIrick, he probably thinks everybody knows where he's at, but yes he should add it to his post. Why don't you do the same?


----------



## viper1

Duh I guess I also like reading the profiles but a lot dont do that either. I went in and took care of mine. didnt realize I hadn't.
 


SmokinAl said:


> Viper, If your handle is MIAMIrick, he probably thinks everybody knows where he's at, but yes he should add it to his post. Why don't you do the same?


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Viper, If your handle is MIAMIrick, he probably thinks everybody knows where he's at, but yes he should add it to his post. Why don't you do the same?


I thought he was from Alaska, and was just throwing us off course with the MiamiRick thing.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That & there isn't any football teams in Alaska.

Hmmm, anybody ever build an igloo smoker????

That would be *COOL !*

Pun Intended!

Bear


----------



## miamirick

There you go VIPER   I thought MIAMIrick was clear enough 

Must be a Buckeye fan

Bear good idea with the IGLOO smoker could use an old ice chest and make a coldsmoker!


----------



## big twig

BUMP! Lots of new people without some sort of location in the profile.


----------



## meateater

Update!!!!! I tracked you down Bear!!!!! HEHEHE! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://bear001.camstreams.com/


----------



## meateater

Sorry I couldnt resist.


----------



## Bearcarver

Wrong Bear.


----------



## meateater

Bearcarver said:


> Wrong Bear.




I know, I was trying to be funny and get audience participation.


----------



## nwdave

Shoot, it got knocked offline.  Must be something though if my blockers don't like it.


----------



## Bearcarver

meateater said:


> Update!!!!! I tracked you down Bear!!!!! HEHEHE!


Have you tried here?


----------



## thebarbequeen

I think it's BUMP time, again.   WELCOME to all the summer newbies!!  it really does help if your location is in your profile.  Cheers!


----------



## tailgate72

Hello to all

For some of us newbies and I am very very new to smoking and even much more so to this forum, filling out our location is over looked by pure accident. I actually found this forum by accident while i was looking for information on something I was attempting. I filled out the very basic things they asked for and went on about my business completely forgetting to fill anything else out. Then again my memory is about as long as my pinkie toe.

I am reasonably sure that folks simply get in a rush wanting to look something up, find that all elusive golden answer to why something didn't turn out like expected and simply overlooked a few area's.

Have a great day!

And a VERY LARGE thank you to all for the wealth of knowledge that you have posted on this forum. I have to admit i thought smoking began and ended with my offset, but am the proud new owner of a MES 40" and currently working on a homemade amazin smoker (not going well so will prolly be ordering the pellet smoker).

Once again a HUGE Thank You to all.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thanks Tailgate!---And Welcome to SMF !!!

We know that happens a lot, and we aren't scolding those people. We're just reminding them & clueing them in on the fact that it is often much easier to help people if we know approximately where they reside.

When you get a chance, you should go to "Roll call", and introduce yourself, so we can all give you a proper welcome.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I'm with you Bear,I would like to lead the right way but find they won't give any info.we need.You have seen my results and know I am not bluffing.I just love what I do


----------



## sqwib

Hey, I have nothing to hide, here's where I live







Closer







Closer







oops, maybe I do have something to hide.


----------



## backyardsmokin

I am easy to find.  I am that guy in the neighborhood who is always yelling at the wind for changing direction mid-smoke and screwing with the air flow.  I am also that guy who shoots water from the garden hose into his back neighbors house through his screen door becuse his so called "watering of the plants" drenched the smoker and cooled it down.


----------



## sunman76




----------



## Bearcarver

LOL---You're killing me SQWIB !!!

That's funny!

Me thinks you zoom in to far!!!!

Bear


----------



## alelover

You kill me SQUIB.


----------



## scarbelly

Oh and I just ate lunch too!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

OMG!


----------



## Bearcarver

This needs Bumping!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Hey Bear,

My son is up in Pa. working. The first thing I asked him was "Are you near Macungie".

Sadly he's on the western side. I know you would have liked to meet him.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Bear,
> 
> My son is up in Pa. working. The first thing I asked him was "Are you near Macungie".
> 
> Sadly he's on the western side. I know you would have liked to meet him.




Sure would---That's about 300 miles from here!!!

Bear


----------

